# Clayton Vale



## Cubist (2 Jun 2013)

Rode Clayton Vale trails yesterday as a guy from another forum wanted to test ride a Cotic. It's great!!!! The blue is pretty good for a blue route, with some good singletrack with plenty of berms. The red is tetchy in places, with an emphasis on berms and whoops, so in places it's all a bit too easy to get carried away with your speed. The red loops are all optional, and there are two or three that have some interesting features, with some steep sided berms and consecutive, almost continuous switchbacks which keep you on your toes, plus two sections with stone steps/ drop-offs and rock gardens that take a good bit of skill to ride. 

There's also the pump track and skills section next to the velodrome, which has some great features, including a rock garden which has a line that you shouldn't take.....and I can confirm it is possible to jam your front wheel solid against a rock, find you can't unclip the borrowed right pedal, and then get your other leg between the front wheel and the now vertical frame before doing, effectively a forward roll whilst entangled in the bike. So, helmet scuffed and knee pad tested, you look up to see a small child, open mouthed at your antics, and that sense of relief that your own son and fellow riders missed it all. Phew!


----------



## cubby (2 Jun 2013)

Sounds like a great place to go and have a blast ..... How long are the trails ? Is it a multi lap kind of place or is it long enough to just do the red route ... ?

May try and get across this week some time


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Rode Clayton Vale trails yesterday as a guy from another forum wanted to test ride a Cotic. It's great!!!! The blue is pretty good for a blue route, with some good singletrack with plenty of berms. The red is tetchy in places, with an emphasis on berms and whoops, so in places it's all a bit too easy to get carried away with your speed. The red loops are all optional, and there are two or three that have some interesting features, with some steep sided berms and consecutive, almost continuous switchbacks which keep you on your toes, plus two sections with stone steps/ drop-offs and rock gardens that take a good bit of skill to ride.


Visited today myself and have to agree, it's really quite good and would appear that the Elf'n'safety contingent have been kept at bay. 7yr old son loved the black run with all the steps/drop-offs although he isn't jumping off them just yet. The orange trail has fantastic tight switchbacks on a steep hillside and as you say, it would be ludicrously easy to overcook it here and be spat out into mid air at a fair old height and speed!!!!

We will be back soon, it's right on our doorstep


----------



## Cubist (2 Jun 2013)

We rode it twice, with breaks and a double helping of the Orange, missed one bit and found it second time round in an hour and a half. Multi laps and variety by doing different loops off.



cubby said:


> Sounds like a great place to go and have a blast ..... How long are the trails ? Is it a multi lap kind of place or is it long enough to just do the red route ... ?
> 
> May try and get across this week some time


----------



## cubby (2 Jun 2013)

Cheers for that pal  Don't suppose you have a post code to the car park or close by 

Cheers


----------



## Cubist (2 Jun 2013)

M11 4DQ. National cycling centre velodrome car park.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2013)

Access from the Drome then ? Sounds great for me/my son to get have a blast.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Jun 2013)

I'm dropping in on the way home from work tomorrow....again.


----------



## cubby (4 Jun 2013)

Cheers Cubist ..... Going over tomorrow to give it a blast


----------



## Cubist (7 Jun 2013)

Anyone going tomorrow? Cubester and I will be there in the afternoon.


----------



## longers (17 Jun 2013)

Had a play on sunday. Not bad at all.

Not without teething troubles from the tales we were told by some non cycling users of the area; but not much ever gets built anywhere to the approval of everyone does it?


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2013)

Going next Thursday, what ever the weather. High School on strike, so me and my man are off for a blast. Just seen the pics of the trail on the site. Looks great.

Never done a real trail, only ever done real off road stuff in bits, like round here, big rocks etc that bikes aren't for. This looks a blast.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Going next Thursday, what ever the weather. High School on strike, so me and my man are off for a blast.


 
Would you like some company? I might be off with the kids for the day and was thinking of doing something bike related with them.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2013)

Yup. If school strikes as has been said it will, me and mini me will go. I expect to get my ass kicked on the technical stuff.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> I expect to get my ass kicked on the technical stuff.


 
Yup, by me......


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2013)

Yup.....


----------



## tightwad (22 Jun 2013)

Rode the trails today sticking to the twister, waltzer or whatever its called, dark blue trail, mostly and diverting onto the red and black trails when we came across them. We went round twice and only noticed the orange downhill on second circuit. Really impressed with sections, great fast berms, tight winding single track through great terrain. On the way back to the Velodrome we stopped at the mtb skills track which was a laugh. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Cubist (23 Jun 2013)

Bit of irony for you. We were showing some friends round Clayton yesterday afternoon, and Cubester was telling them about running tubeless tyres. Next section was the "Scorpion's Tail" black offshoot with the steps, and he proclaimed "I can ride up steps without worrying about pinch flats with these tubeless tyres." It can't have been more than a minute later when I hear him clatter his back wheel on the big square edge just where the black starts, and swear loudly as the rear loses all it's air out of a 5mm split in the tread area of the tyre. 

Now, I have definitely learnt a lesson here as well, as I was too idle to look for my usual M:Part mini floor pump, and just chucked a Topeak Road Rocket into my pack. I reckon tubeless goo needs air pressure behind it to seal holes, and the Road Rocket simply couldn't shift air into tHe big casing tyres quick enough to seal it. Good job we weren't far from the end!


----------



## tightwad (24 Jun 2013)

Never been a fan of tube goo and prefer the prevention better than cure approach.

Recently I got a puncture in some brand new nobby nics on their first trip out, tiny little thorn, anyone I have put in some kenda thorn resistant tubes which although heavy I'm hoping will do the business. They are 4 mm thick on the outer and regularish on inner.

I was also able to get them v cheap so fingers crossed for years of bashing, jumping, dropping and generally mistreating my wheels.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2013)

Hi Fossy, are you still planning a trip here on Thursday? I am planning a visit with both my boys. Probably get there about 10am and do a couple of laps before diving into the Velocafe for lunch and hopefully a final lap afterwards.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2013)

@I like Skol

Thinking the same thing. Aiming for 10am in the Velodrome Car Park - the one to the right (hope it has space). I'll PM you my mobile in case you have to park elsewhere. I won't have the rack on the car - gonna chuck the bikes in the back.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2013)

Good job I just checked the bikes out. New sons chain was a bit dry, that was ok. Mine wasn't well. Been at he coast last time we used them, so the chain had quite a few stiff links. Lubed up, spun a bit then wiped down.

Gears all checked. Looking forward to a play of a trail !


----------



## tightwad (27 Jun 2013)

Only went Saturday but looking forward to going back and not only having a go at the trails but also the skills section across the road from the Velo.. which was also a lot of fun. I'm guessing there'll be a few teachers on there today.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2013)

What a blast. All three lads did great, and it was good for me to up my skills too, especially following the lads down the orange and black runs.

As has been mentioned, health and safety 'mentality' has been kept away which has left a great trial. 

Skolly is a loon, got some great bike handling skills. As a roadie I am a little lacking, and chickened out of the big drop off at the start of one of the red runs.

The trail is suitable for non suspension MTBs, as its pretty smooth with strategic rock gardens and drop offs. The berms are great fun.

So glad this is just 20 minutes in the car away from home.

I certainly ran the limits of my cantis a few times on the descents.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> What a blast. All three lads did great, and it was good for me to up my skills too, especially following the lads down the orange and black runs.
> 
> As has been mentioned, health and safety 'mentality' has been kept away which has left a great trial.
> 
> ...


 
Seconded.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2013)

We need to do a CC day out there.

Would the crossers be OK on there ?


----------



## Peter88 (27 Jun 2013)

Off work on Monday and plan to go for a play in "the vale"


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Skolly is a loon....


 


dan_bo said:


> Seconded.


 
Oi, I can hear you you know!

I agree, a great time was had by all. My youngest son was flagging a bit towards the end on the 3rd lap but couldn't wait to tell mummy Skol what a good ride we had. I would like to go back and have a go on my own when the kids Fossy isn't getting in the way. I desperately need more practice at trails like this as I still feel a bit clumsy and feel I could flow a lot better in the turns as I only ride serious MTB stuff a couple of times a year.

I reckon a CC 'Visit the Vale' trip has legs.......

Oh and I nearly forgot to mention the spooky spider web tree, and fancy seeing ZZ Top out on their MTBs


----------



## tightwad (28 Jun 2013)

It's a great ride, no doubt and has opened up a great resource in what previously was bandit territory. It is a little too twisty for my preference but this made it more of a workout along with the 24 mile journey to and from. Manchester is a great city.


----------



## Cubist (28 Jun 2013)

I like Skol said:


> SNIP
> 
> , and fancy seeing ZZ Top out on their MTBs


 
Not this guy by any chance?


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2013)

Could have been, both in their 50's.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> We need to do a CC day out there.
> 
> Would the crossers be OK on there ?


 
Only one way to find out!


----------



## Christopher (28 Jun 2013)

Ola. This on my to-do list with a 'crosser. I'll bring a first aid kit along, _I_ will almost certainly need it. Last time I tried riding a 'crosser on a MTB trail I had a huge stack and nearly broke several bones - I did pull tendons in my shoulder and had a stiff neck for about 2 months...
I could even do an evening sooninsh - in July - as well as weekends.


----------



## VamP (28 Jun 2013)

Christopher said:


> Ola. This on my to-do list with a 'crosser. I'll bring a first aid kit along, _I_ will almost certainly need it. Last time I tried riding a 'crosser on a MTB trail I had a huge stack and nearly broke several bones - I did pull tendons in my shoulder and had a stiff neck for about 2 months...
> I could even do an evening sooninsh - in July - as well as weekends.


 
I so see why you want to it again


----------



## Cubist (28 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Could have been, both in their 50's.


Ed Oxley. Worth a Google.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Ed Oxley. Worth a Google.


 
Not him then - these guys didn't have the handling skills. They weren't any quicker than Skolly's 7 year old lad (or me)


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Not him then - these guys didn't have the handling skills. They weren't any quicker than Skolly's 7 year old lad (or me)


 
You getting summat with discs then Foss?


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2013)

dan_bo said:


> You getting summat with discs then Foss?


 
My skillz aren't good enough for the need for discs !  Bloody roadie !


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Skolly is a loon





dan_bo said:


> Seconded.


 
Thirded 

Quite fancy a go on there myself and I've never even ridden a mtb before


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> Thirded
> 
> *Quite fancy a go on there myself and I've never even ridden a mtb before*


 
You'll love it potts. Makes a change from staring at your front wheel for four hours.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> Thirded
> 
> Quite fancy a go on there myself and I've never even ridden a mtb before


 
I'll bring my video cam, there's £250 quid guaranteed...... ......


----------



## Cubist (28 Jun 2013)

I feel a forum ride in the offing!


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I'll bring my video cam, there's £250 quid guaranteed...... ......




I'll get a few lessons from one of my mtb'ing colleagues, they've been doing the Fallowfield loop and saying it is 'off-roading'


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2013)

WooHooHoo. Been back here today with the kids and a mate with his two children. We had an absolute scream. I was amazed at my mate's 8yr old daughter, she rode it all, including the steps my boys rode down at the last visit. It was damned hot too, lovely for the end of Sept.

Still loving the trails in the Vale but have to admit, I have as much fun on the concrete blocks outside the front of the Evans store by the Velodrome.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2013)

Planning a possible visit this weekend with a colleague, weather permitting. Just been reading a review HERE and had to laugh at one of the comments - "excellent fast flowing stuff to crank graunching agony of up hills" 

There's nothing there that my two boys can't ride up on a good day......

Hoping it's dry at some point this weekend, really 'need' to give the MTB a good workout.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Nov 2013)

Hmmmm - Might consider a trip out there this weekend. 

Never been before: is the blue suitable for the Lad ? He's on a rigid 20" Isla bike and quite happily blats round the blue at Sherwood Pines but he's tried nothing harder....


----------



## I like Skol (12 Nov 2013)

Kestevan said:


> Hmmmm - Might consider a trip out there this weekend.
> 
> Never been before: is the blue suitable for the Lad ? He's on a rigid 20" Isla bike and quite happily blats round the blue at Sherwood Pines but he's tried nothing harder....


 He can always stop and get off at anything he isn't happy with. My two found Sherwood pines red route (Kitchener?) quite easy a year ago. They won't even consider the blue track and this is when they were 6 and 9 yrs old. The tracks at Clayton are more agressive with rock features that are totally absent at Sherwood Pines but, kids learn fast and they need stretching a bit to acheive their best sometimes.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Nov 2013)

He's 7, on his first bike and only learned to ride in June 

We've been round the blue at Sherwood several times, and he's got to the point where he's reasonably confident.... but he's not encountered anything more technical than a rooty slope, or a couple of gently banked turns - and he managed to miss one of these last time and ended up jumping off the back of the berm and crashing spectacularly.... I was crapping myself after watching him go over the bars, especially as he sat their and said "I'm bleeding" in a pitiful voice; he then held up his hand to show me the single tiny scratch from the brambles he'd landed in.......

Think we may have to visit this weekend if it's not chucking it down too hard.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2013)

If your lad doesn't pick the red and black downhill bits he will be OK. There are also flat routes round the Vale.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Planning a possible visit this weekend with a colleague, weather permitting. Just been reading a review HERE and had to laugh at one of the comments - "excellent fast flowing stuff to crank graunching agony of up hills"
> 
> There's nothing there that my two boys can't ride up on a good day......
> 
> Hoping it's dry at some point this weekend, really 'need' to give the MTB a good workout.



Come on sunday after lunchtime and get caught up in the CX race! Show us all up!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Come on sunday after lunchtime and get caught up in the CX race! Show us all up!


 I'm actually heading down there tomorrow morning with a colleague so should arrive at the Vale from about 10.30-11.00.

I am hoping to visit again on Sunday with the kids so if there is an event on I had better get there before it kicks off and avoid the jam. Otherwise I would love to come along and show you all up


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Nov 2013)

i really must get a MTB again, I ride through twice a day & only ever get to chat to the riders doing the good bits.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> i really must get a MTB again, I ride through twice a day & only ever get to chat to the riders doing the good bits.


 Ha! When I do my work commute by MTB in the summer I make sure I ride down the big flight of steps in Woodbank park, Stockport. There would be no way I could miss the good bits.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Nov 2013)

Wow. Had a great time today. I think I may have scared my mate from work but it was superb to try out the re-vamped Skol bus in anger and it performed flawlessly.

A word of warning though. Beware the thick layer of soggy leaf mulch. It is on top of hard packed gravel and can make some of the corners 'interesting' to say the least!!!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I'm actually heading down there tomorrow morning with a colleague so should arrive at the Vale from about 10.30-11.00.
> 
> I am hoping to visit again on Sunday with the kids so if there is an event on I had better get there before it kicks off and avoid the jam. Otherwise I would love to come along and show you all up



Tell ya what skolly them kids are a credit to ya. I might not be the fastest on the course but I've got the biggest fan club! How's it go? 'Dan Dan he's the man if anyone can do it.......' Kin ace mate. Ace.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Tell ya what skolly them kids are a credit to ya. I might not be the fastest on the course but I've got the biggest fan club! How's it go? 'Dan Dan he's the man if anyone can do it.......' Kin ace mate. Ace.


 I didn't think you had heard me... them. They wanted to shout "Stop riding like a big girl!" but I wouldn't let em! 

How did you do in the end? We had to scarper at about half-time (Roast chicken Sunday dinner calling) so didn't see your ride to victory


----------



## dan_bo (17 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I didn't think you had heard me... them. They wanted to shout "Stop riding like a big girl!" but I wouldn't let em!
> 
> How did you do in the end? We had to scarper at about half-time (Roast chicken Sunday dinner calling) so didn't see your ride to victory



In terms of position, rubbish. I've got legs that weigh more than some of them farkers but hey ho. Good fun though.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Dec 2013)

Went and did a lap last night on the way home with the aid of the cree thingy my greengrocer loaned to me. 

Must get some. Lots of fun.


----------



## I like Skol (27 May 2015)

Went back again today with my two boys. What a scream (as usual). The tracks are really rewarding and you get back as much as you put in, as you up the speed the fun factor multiplies exponentially.
We did find a new track that we have somehow managed to overlook on all previous visits as I had dismissed it as a blue run easy route to the bottom of the valley. How wrong I was. The Sidewinder route from marker post 47 on the southern side of the Vale is a fast, twisty rollercoaster ride along the valley side that encourages you to go ever faster and flick in and out of the lightly bermed corners. Not many jumps and no steps but still great fun and we got to the bottom wondering how we had not known about this track before.

I am also pleased to report that all the tracks are dry at the moment, perfect conditions for a post-work workout for all you commuters that normally just pass through


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2015)

WooHoo! Been back to the Vale today with @potsy 

This was his introduction to off-road cycling so we both had a bit of a steep learning curve. Me to understand how difficult it is for a beginner and him how different off-road riding is.
We kicked off at the skills section where I showed him how to roll down a few drop-offs and let him practice a few of the bermed corners and stuff, then we headed to the trails. Here I made my first mistake and headed straight to the red tracks which I considered to be easy. It was here that we found just how tricky an off-camber downhill corner can be to a beginner, Potsy drifted off-line and then launched over the handlebars into the brambles. He performed a perfect somersault and landed on his back, amazingly unharmed (and the bike was ok too ), unfortunately I didn't have the camera rolling but I was following close behind and can vouch for the fact that it was a very impressive dismount! 

Youngest Skol Jnr was also along for the fun so the two of them had opportunities to test each other out and see who was fastest.....






Potsy even got his bike dirty 





He also managed to have a puncture, but luckily had a pit crew team to repair the damage while he had a breather. Once on the second lap of the Vale he seemed to be getting the hang of it and I could see he was much more relaxed entering the slippery gravel corners and choosing a better line than he had the first time round. He also managed to get the right gear more of the time and was managing the short but steep climbs much better than at the start of the ride.






Here he is, trying to look like he is enjoying himself....





Anyway, a great ride was had by all and I think now he has had a taste of the real thing there will be no stopping him.......


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

I have suddenly found a new respect for you mtb'ers, really hard work but enjoyed it.

Looked after very well by skol and mini skol, bit more practice and I'll be back for another go


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2015)

You didn't kill him at least skolly 

Black run next.


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> You didn't kill him at least skolly
> 
> Black run next.


He tried but there was a handy bunch of nettles to break my fall 

Anyway my cheapo Decathlon bike has had skol's seal of approval, just need the rider to get better now 







Skol and mini


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2015)

He he! I seem to be struggling to keep the wheels on the floor 






But at least I stayed the right way up


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2015)

I like Skol said:


> He he! I seem to be struggling to keep the wheels on the floor
> 
> View attachment 102495
> 
> ...


You seem to have been dropped by a young lad wearing a helmet........


----------



## Jody (3 Sep 2015)

Do you MTB without a helmet @I like Skol?


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2015)




----------



## Jody (3 Sep 2015)

I'm not knocking it Fossyant and definitely not wanting to open the helmet debate. Its just nice to see someone else who doesn't have to take a lid everywhere.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2015)

Jody said:


> I'm not knocking it Fossyant and definitely not wanting to open the helmet debate.


Glad to hear it 

We had a great time and I didn't really need my sunglasses either......


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2015)

Potsy looks like he's glued to the seat or he hit a very big bump and it's now stuck to his derriere!

Good effort Potsy


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> Potsy looks like he's glued to the seat or he hit a very big bump and it's now stuck to his derriere!
> 
> Good effort Potsy


That is Skolly on Potsy's bike.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> That is Skolly on Potsy's bike.


Oh I know what Skolly looks like. I meant the first piccies.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2015)

Crackle said:


> Oh I know what Skolly looks like. I meant the first piccies.


Ah didn't see Skollys post.


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ah didn't see Skollys post.



How was crackle to know you have skol on ignore?


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> How was crackle to know you have skol on ignore?


----------



## dan_bo (3 Sep 2015)

Right then! Llandegla!


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Right then! Llandegla!


Got to master the Blue route at CV first


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Got to master the Blue route at CV first


Nah. You climb like a pro and can fall off better than anyone I've seen 

All you need is a girlie scream like Danbo and you are ready for Llandegla


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Right then! Llandegla!


I hear Penmachno is good at this time of year.......


----------



## dan_bo (4 Sep 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I hear Penmachno is good at this time of year.......


Thassos is even better! See ya in a few weeks...


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2017)

Yee Ha! Been back at the Vale tonight and it was fantastic. Oldest son turned up after school with one of his mates and asked if we could all go. I was meant to be working late on a garden project but didn't need much of an excuse to down tools and don the cycling gear on a lovely evening like tonight.
We headed up the old railway out of Ashton, passed through Daisy Nook, across Littlemoss before dropping down into Clayton Vale at the eastern end. One and a half laps and I was straight back on it like a pro! Even did a bit of child jumping by getting the two boys to lie down under the edge of a rock drop off while I jumped over them 
Saw a bloke riding another GT, I think it might have been one of the newer Zaskars (they are all newer than mine!) and followed him down the trail for a bit. That turned out to be a mistake as he was quite a bit slower than me and kept bypassing the rock drop offs.
Ended up playing around on the concrete blocks outside Evans at the Velodrome while the lads went in to look at the bmx track. While I was hopping and jumping about on the blocks a group of 3 yoof turned up and joined me. We had a bit of a chat and a laugh, had a bit of a 'skilz off' and showed each other some 'respect'! They were better than me but were impressed that someone 'my age' (cheeky bleeders) knew how to handle a bike and said it was nice to see some use a bike properly  They did comment that I would do even better if I lowered my saddle a bit.
My son and his mate came back and this spoiled my awesomeness a little and as we rode away it occurred to me that my bike was probably older than the young guys I had been comparing skilz with! @fossyant @potsy @dan_bo you would have been so proud of me, Old Guys Rule!
We dropped onto the canal and made warp factor 9 for home because Mrs Skol had text and said tea was ready in about 10 minutes.......
40 minutes later we got home 
Great ride, great weather, great tracks and great to be out. Another 21 fun miles on the clock.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2017)

Nutter


----------

